# Black Bichon



## Pearlsmum (Jun 6, 2010)

This is Mojo, mom just hates the poo look, he is now 2 years old and he continues to get shorter and shorter. We call him the black bichon! No hope it's what his mom likes. But man does he have great coat, wish upon a star, I could grow him out and play! And some other shop crazies along the way, one of which, I owe alot too!


----------



## yigcenuren (May 3, 2009)

Why not just get a bichon and be done with it? I prefer a poodle with a shaved face, they always look 'cleaner' to me. But then it could just be what I'm use to seeing because Peanut looks just right. What kind of terrier is he? 
Very nice work you do.


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

Peanut looks like a Schnauzer to me. I love the little Pom--looks like a bunny. LOL

(actually, is that a Pom?)


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

I groom several little poodles that have the same trim as Mojo. Some people just really don't want a clean face. I think he looks nice and you did a lovely job on his trim. The little puppy is very cute!


----------



## Pearlsmum (Jun 6, 2010)

Yep, Peanut is a little 10lb schnauzer that I groom, she never grew into her ears! The "bunny" is Chloe and in that picture it was her 1st groom. I took second place in the online Rags to Riches contest with her. In the contest she is now about 10months old. She did grow into her ears and they folded a bit. Owners were hoping her ears would stay big. Hehe. You can see more of my grooms and my salon at Leesloveonaleash.net
Thanks everyone.


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

She would look better if she had correct Schnauzer ears with the tips folded forward. But I think the poodle looks cute myself!!


----------



## grab (Jun 1, 2010)

What is that adorable little tan dog a mix of? She looks like a not curly version of our girl


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_I think the fuzzy poodle is adorable in that clip. I like it on the little ones but not so much on the standards. And, LOOK AT THE BLING ON THAT DOG!! Suits her well. The bunny puppy is just way to cute!!
_


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

That little poodle's owner can't decide if they want a poodle or a bichon. I groom my poodle as close to a real bichon as possible (with short ears rounded into the head). That poor dog has long ears outside the circle of the bichon head.


----------



## Savannah (Jan 15, 2010)

partial2poodles said:


> That little poodle's owner can't decide if they want a poodle or a bichon. I groom my poodle as close to a real bichon as possible (with short ears rounded into the head). That poor dog has long ears outside the circle of the bichon head.


Choosing a dog breed is about way more than just looks. Poodles have a different temperament than Bichons, so if u prefer the look of a bichon on the personality if a poodle, more power to ya! I'm always happy to do whatever clip the owner likes. 

And WOW! Those are some impressive ears on that Schnauzer!


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

That Maltese is beautiful! I like all of the grooms and think people should have their dogs groomed however they like. My Maltese won't leave his topknot in so he is back to a Schnauzer clip. He seems to like it more and is cooler w/ all the hair off his back and everyone says it's adorable.


----------

